# CMSC'S First ukc night hunt



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Central Michigan Sportsman Club held there first ukc hunt Friday night I cast out with Dave plowman and Andy I didn't catch his last name. 
First drop UKC **** Crazy Cletus AKA Drifter struck and moved a track north out of woods in to corn slow moving took him a while finally brought it back to the woods First strike and first tree. All dogs plus points. Took 50 minutes of the hunt. 

Second drop Drifter started a track in the thick stuff worked it to the south side of the woods treed. When we got there buddy struck and treed. Drifter has a bull doze pile 100 feet away buddy had a **** in a tree. Circle drifter plus buddy. Another 35 minutes 

Last drop was at the pond at the club have never failed to start a track there. Till tonight but that's hunting. Had a great hunt I would like thank Dave and Andy for starting me back into this sport. Drifter may not be high priced or have a huge set of papers but he pleases me and that is all that counts. Dan


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

nice report danny. 
hows dave doing? hunted with him once and learned more that day about dogs then he might care to admit teaching.lol he's a good man, that raises some darned good dog.
i haven't been able to join you folks or the msda for anything in awhile, and i miss you all.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Dave and Andy were the best I could hope to draw out with. Just learning drifter hit two tracks followed them both to tree. He may have a better track nose that Dave's dog but second tree for him was a dozer pile when we got there buddy found one not 75 feet away. Drifter I know had his with in a foot of his nose but all that was sticking out was the end of his tail and we couldn't see that deep. If he had followed one of the others would have won the hunt. That is why it is called hunting Had a great time next UKC hunt is Dec 5 come on up Dan


----------

